# Shortcut [Alt]+[Shift] entfernen



## zirag (30. März 2004)

Hi Leute 
ich komm in letzter Zeit immer auf Alt+Shift , und denn wird die Tastatur ja auf englisch umgestellt , kann ich irgendwie machen , dass der Shortcut deaktiviert wird ?


Danke schon mal 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. März 2004)

Welche Windows Version?
Vermutlich 2000 oder XP.




> Quelle: PC-Welt
> Es gibt eine Reihe von Free- und Shareware-Programmen, mit denen sich die Tastatur frei belegen lässt. Diese haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie immer geladen sein müssen. Windows 2000 und XP bieten aber schon im Standard-Repertoire auswechselbare Tastaturlayouts an.
> 
> Bei Windows 2000 lassen sie sich in der Systemsteuerung über "Tastatur, Eingabe, Hinzufügen" als "Tastaturlayout/IME" auswählen. Bei Windows XP führt der Weg in der Systemsteuerung über "Regions- und Sprachoptionen, Sprachen, Details, Hinzufügen". Zur Auswahl stehen allerdings erst mal nur fertige Tastaturlayouts.



Mit Bildern:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/reprobst/WordFAQ/Sprache.htm

Einfach ENGLISCH entfernen


----------

